# PLC con picaxe 18 ¿puede controlar motores paso a paso?



## pablo 1 (Dic 25, 2010)

hola, tengo  PLC de 5 entradas ,8 salidas (con el picaxe 18  de saber electrónica ) , este plc puede controlar motores paso a paso o hay que modificar el circuito ? espero su respuesta desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## pandacba (Dic 25, 2010)

Deberias fijarte en la página de saber electrónica donde estan todas las carácteristicas de dicho PLC de echo el picaxe18 puede manejar motores paso a paso, ese PLC es más didáctico que otra cosa y para pequeños automtismos, lee bien las notas alli estan todas las cosas que puede hacer y las funciones disponibles para el mimso


----------



## pablo 1 (Ene 14, 2011)

.ok me voy a fijar mejor .gracias por responder .saludos


----------

